# Type 2



## hermit104 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi.
I am new to the board, having read about it in Balance but have been diagnosed for 9 yeare and having experimented with some tablets and their appalling side effects for me am currently controlled by diet (managed carbs) and exercise.

It seems that most people on the board are Type 1 and possibly the few people who ignore people like me do not realise that a few of the postings are actually quite off-putting.

For example - people like me cannot eat our weight in chocolate and shoot to compensate, we do not get free prescrptions, we cannot eat sugar or carbohydrates without consequences and unless on certain tablets we certainly do not need to fear hypos and carry a meter with us 24/7.

Obviously, from the number of people posting that you are helping them, you are getting it right for them but please just think before posting whether your post applies to all diabetics and, if not, specify who it is aimed at to avoid unnecessary confusion.


----------



## BEARINGWITHIT (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi, I am Type 2 and ever since I was diagnosed as being Type 2, I have had FREE Prescriptions. From the outset, my doctor gave me a form that I filled in, sent it to my local Health Dept., and received a Card to get all my Prescriptions free of any charge. Since then, I have become over 60, so get them free anyway. Ask your Doctor/Practice Nurse for the form.


----------



## hermit104 (Dec 31, 2008)

Nope, this is wrong.  You are not entitled to free NHS prescriptions in the UK unless you are on medication for diabetes.


----------



## BEARINGWITHIT (Jan 1, 2009)

hermit104 said:


> Nope, this is wrong.  You are not entitled to free NHS prescriptions in the UK unless you are on medication for diabetes.



This is strange. When I was first diagnosed, as I said above, I did receive the card which enabled me to obtain ALL prescriptions without charge. I know I said at the time, cira 1990, that it was strange that I could get my BP tablets and Lipids free although at the time I was 'Diet Controlled'. If, as you say that it has changed and a person under 60 can only now get 'Diabetes' tablets free, when was it changed?

SEE ALSO:  http://www.newcastle.gov.uk/core.nsf/a/wr_bull2005freepres


----------



## kojack (Jan 1, 2009)

hermit104 said:


> Hi.
> I am new to the board, having read about it in Balance but have been diagnosed for 9 yeare and having experimented with some tablets and their appalling side effects for me am currently controlled by diet (managed carbs) and exercise.
> 
> It seems that most people on the board are Type 1 and possibly the few people who ignore people like me do not realise that a few of the postings are actually quite off-putting.
> ...



Hi Hermit

A bit harsh and OTT. Many using this site, myself included are T2.
Your suggestion is the anathema most of us were trying to avoid; T1 v T2.

Diabetes is diabetes. Everyone has a different metabolism and side effects from medication or a cocktail of medications.

I find this board has broadened my understanding of diabetes, medication and some of the misunderstandings shown by non diabetic people.


----------



## hermit104 (Jan 1, 2009)

BEARINGWITHIT said:


> This is strange. When I was first diagnosed, as I said above, I did receive the card which enabled me to obtain ALL prescriptions without charge. I know I said at the time, cira 1990, that it was strange that I could get my BP tablets and Lipids free although at the time I was 'Diet Controlled'. If, as you say that it has changed and a person under 60 can only now get 'Diabetes' tablets free, when was it changed?
> 
> Not aware of it changing but then I was just diagnosed in January 2000.  See the NHS link below which clearly states that you canot get an exemption certificate for diabetes treated by diet alone.  Thus you have to pay for your test strips, statins, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## hermit104 (Jan 1, 2009)

kojack said:


> Hi Hermit
> 
> A bit harsh and OTT. Many using this site, myself included are T2.
> Your suggestion is the anathema most of us were trying to avoid; T1 v T2.



Comment noted but I worry that e.g. new Type 2s on diet or metformin are being scared about hypos which on their regime are most unlikely.  Personally I should prefer to see advice given with some thought to those it will not apply to, that is all.

Happy New year to you and everyone else here!


----------



## BEARINGWITHIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Not aware of it changing but then I was just diagnosed in January 2000.  See the NHS link below which clearly states that you canot get an exemption certificate for diabetes treated by diet alone.  Thus you have to pay for your test strips, statins, etc.

http://www.nhsbsa.nhs.uk/1126.aspx

They seemed to have slipped that new condition in very quietly without the usual fanfare of trumpets!


----------



## Copepod (Jan 1, 2009)

*reduced cost, if not free, prescriptions*

While people in England with diabetes who don't take medication for diabetes don't automatically get free prescriptions, there are some ways of reducing costs.

Other ways of getting free prescriptions include being in receipt of income related benefits, other medical conditions eg thyroid problems, beign unable to leave the house alone due to physical problems etc. See http://www.dh.gov.uk/en/Healthcare/Medicinespharmacyandindustry/Prescriptions/NHScosts/index.htm and scroll down to Prescription charges: exemption certificates. Admittedly, it does lead to a PDF which states "diagnosed with diabetes" not the more truthful "diagnosed with diabetes and requiring medication".

If none of these apply, then there are prepaid quarterly or annual Prescription Prepayment Certificates - see http://www.dh.gov.uk/en/Healthcare/Medicinespharmacyandindustry/Prescriptions/NHSCosts/DH_4049383 The break even figues are needing more than 4 itmes in 3 months or 14 items in 12 months.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kojack (Jan 1, 2009)

hermit104 said:


> Comment noted but I worry that e.g. new Type 2s on diet or metformin are being scared about hypos which on their regime are most unlikely.  Personally I should prefer to see advice given with some thought to those it will not apply to, that is all.
> 
> Happy New year to you and everyone else here!



To you also. At least the days are becoming longer

Sad to say Hermit, some of us, myself included (on gliclazide 80mg before breakfast), have had hypos hence extreme care and bg testing when about to drive and during a journey.


----------

